# miracle gro performance organics in-ground soil



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

It should work. Last season miracle gro had ecoscraps and natures care which worked fine. It's kinda annoying hiw miracle gro changes their organic brands every year.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Make sure to run it through a fine sieve first to remove the large particles. The processed forest products are basically chipped bark and wood, which will wreak havoc in an aquarium. I'd also recommend sparingly adding some Osmocote+ for some extra nutrition and 30% by volume of calcined (kiln baked) clay to mitigate compaction and development of significant anaerobic areas. It's very important to make it as easy as possible for root systems to develop in soil zones. Also, be sure to cap it with at least 1 1/2 inch of non-soil substrate material to create an aerobic zone for oxidation of substances solubilized in the anaerobic zones. The calcined clay product would be a good choice for that.


----------

